# Visitor (Tourist) (subclass 600) Visa Processing Time?



## Eldarin (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My parents applied for the visitor visa and done their biometrics collection. On the website - it says processing time varies between 8-20 months which I highly doubt that would be the case. Has anybody applied for this visa quite recently and got a positive result? If so, how long did it take? Thank you!


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

Eldarin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My parents applied for the visitor visa and done their biometrics collection. On the website - it says processing time varies between 8-20 months which I highly doubt that would be the case. Has anybody applied for this visa quite recently and got a positive result? If so, how long did it take? Thank you!


Hey Mate. I just applied on 30th Oct 2021 and exemption the same day. Just been now 5 days back. Medicals were done yesterday and now just waiting. Exciting time ahead, lets see how long it takes. I doubt too, I reckon it should be issued within 2 weeks at least.


----------



## WajahatSufian (Dec 5, 2017)

Eldarin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My parents applied for the visitor visa and done their biometrics collection. On the website - it says processing time varies between 8-20 months which I highly doubt that would be the case. Has anybody applied for this visa quite recently and got a positive result? If so, how long did it take? Thank you!


----------



## WajahatSufian (Dec 5, 2017)

Any luck @*Eldarin & @sandeshrego?*

I am applying sponsored family stream visit Visa for my parents. Just curious to know the processing times. 

Best of luck


----------



## clarwinrego (Oct 23, 2021)

WajahatSufian said:


> Any luck @*Eldarin & @sandeshrego?*
> 
> I am applying sponsored family stream visit Visa for my parents. Just curious to know the processing times.
> 
> Best of luck


Not yet mate. My parents have been granted exemption in 5 wokring days. But the visa is taking too long just because the hospital overseas have not yet uploaded their medicals.yet


----------



## shrek (Dec 10, 2014)

Do you need to upload the Travel exemption to the immi portal against the visa application? I don't see any specific document type for the same. Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shrek said:


> Do you need to upload the Travel exemption to the immi portal against the visa application? I don't see any specific document type for the same. Thanks.


Without the exemption letter, the chances of grant are extremely low
You can upload it under others
Just make sure that you name the file properly 
Cheers


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

shrek said:


> Do you need to upload the Travel exemption to the immi portal against the visa application? I don't see any specific document type for the same. Thanks.


I have not uploaded the exemption letter on the Immi Portal, besides I don't think Visa grant has got anything to do with the Exemption Letter. However, while applying for their exemption letter, they do ask for the TRN of the Visa. in other words, apply for visa first and then apply for exemption. Their visa was granted last week and my parents are already in Australia at my house.


----------



## Toufiq Md Hossain (Nov 2, 2020)

Hi. 

I am applying for visitor visa for my family ( wife and daughter) . Is there any invitation letter needed? @sandeshrego @NB


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Toufiq Md Hossain said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am applying for visitor visa for my family ( wife and daughter) . Is there any invitation letter needed? @sandeshrego @NB


It is not mandatory to have invitation letter for Subclass 600, but it will be a good evidence to support your application for your wife and daughter. 
Also, you may have to fill Form 1149 (as a sponsor) if you apply under family sponsored stream.


----------



## clarwinrego (Oct 23, 2021)

Toufiq Md Hossain said:


> Hi.
> 
> I am applying for visitor visa for my family ( wife and daughter) . Is there any invitation letter needed? @sandeshrego @NB


Yes I did upload the invitation letter. It's good if you upload that as you can write more of your personal circumstances and the need of the visa


----------



## Toufiq Md Hossain (Nov 2, 2020)

clarwinrego said:


> Yes I did upload the invitation letter. It's good if you upload that as you can write more of your personal circumstances and the need of the visa


do you have any sample of invitation letter, could you please help me by providing one. @clarwinrego


----------



## akshar123 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello all,
I am planning to apply for tourist visa 600 for my mother, which one is the best option to apply in the current situation- Sponsored Family stream (requires Sponsorship form 1149) OR Tourist stream (tourism/visit family or friends).

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

akshar123 said:


> Hello all,
> I am planning to apply for tourist visa 600 for my mother, which one is the best option to apply in the current situation- Sponsored Family stream (requires Sponsorship form 1149) OR Tourist stream (tourism/visit family or friends).
> 
> Thanks in Advance.


Tourist stream is generally preferred for the reason that it comes with lesser conditions (without 8531 generally) and includes less documentation.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

sandeshrego said:


> I have not uploaded the exemption letter on the Immi Portal, besides I don't think Visa grant has got anything to do with the Exemption Letter. However, while applying for their exemption letter, they do ask for the TRN of the Visa. in other words, apply for visa first and then apply for exemption. Their visa was granted last week and my parents are already in Australia at my house.


Hi @sandeshrego,

Did you submit any extra documents for the tourist visa apart from the usual ones like invitation bank statements etc?
I was asking because I'm planning to apply and just travel when the border eases up.

Thanks!


----------



## tat333 (Dec 3, 2021)

sandeshrego said:


> I have not uploaded the exemption letter on the Immi Portal, besides I don't think Visa grant has got anything to do with the Exemption Letter. However, while applying for their exemption letter, they do ask for the TRN of the Visa. in other words, apply for visa first and then apply for exemption. Their visa was granted last week and my parents are already in Australia at my house.


 Congrats! What country do your parents live in? I've applied in September and still waiting. The medicals were uploaded the next week pretty much. Just wondering if it can be related to the country of origin?!


----------



## wxwang (Dec 3, 2021)

sandeshrego said:


> I have not uploaded the exemption letter on the Immi Portal, besides I don't think Visa grant has got anything to do with the Exemption Letter. However, while applying for their exemption letter, they do ask for the TRN of the Visa. in other words, apply for visa first and then apply for exemption. Their visa was granted last week and my parents are already in Australia at my house.


That's great! So it took about 2 weeks since upload of the medicals?


----------



## Inf_18 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Friends,

The invitation letter that we need to visitor 600 visa, whom do we need to address it to ? Is the intended traveler ?

Also if anyone can share the format, it will be great help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inf_18 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> The invitation letter that we need to visitor 600 visa, whom do we need to address it to ? Is the intended traveler ?
> 
> Also if anyone can share the format, it will be great help.


You can address it to DHA 
There is no format as such
Just write that you will bear all their lodging boarding and travelling expenses as long as they are in Australia 
Cheers


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I am thinking about applying 600 class visitor visa for my parents. They have their both Covid vaccines already.
My father is around 66 yrs and my mother is around 61 yrs old, They visited us in 2018 and stayed for 5 months, that visa has expired already.
1) What are the documents we need to produce during this covid time?
2) Do I need the exemption letter for submitting the application?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goingtoau said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am thinking about applying 600 class visitor visa for my parents. They have their both Covid vaccines already.
> My father is around 66 yrs and my mother is around 61 yrs old, They visited us in 2018 and stayed for 5 months, that visa has expired already.
> ...


Application process is the same as before and yes, you need to apply for an exemption. 

See this page (assuming you are a PR / Citizen) --> Immediate family of Australian citizens or permanent residents or New Zealand citizens usually resident in Australia | COVID-19 and the border


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Application process is the same as before and yes, you need to apply for an exemption.
> 
> See this page (assuming you are a PR / Citizen) --> Immediate family of Australian citizens or permanent residents or New Zealand citizens usually resident in Australia | COVID-19 and the border


Thanks for sharing the link. Do I need to apply for an exemption when submitting the visa application? I believe that is not required for applying the visa?

Thanks


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

goingtoau said:


> Thanks for sharing the link. Do I need to apply for an exemption when submitting the visa application? I believe that is not required for applying the visa?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you need to and attach that as an additional document with your visa application.


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

fugitive_4u said:


> Yes you need to and attach that as an additional document with your visa application.


Thanks for clarifying that


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi All,

happy to share that , we got visitor visa for my partner on 30th Dec 2021

Below are the details:

Application Lodged: 10th Dec
Medicals: 16th Dec
Grant: 30th Dec ( Got exemption too on same day)

Wish you all a happy and prosperous new year🙂


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

rvarmae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> happy to share that , we got visitor visa for my partner on 30th Dec 2021
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy!
For the travel exemption, what proofs did you submit?


----------



## nikag (Mar 8, 2018)

I am in the process to apply for visitor visa, my dad's passport is in-progress. Can i start this exemption and visa process before that as i await for passport arrival.


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

nikag said:


> I am in the process to apply for visitor visa, my dad's passport is in-progress. Can i start this exemption and visa process before that as i await for passport arrival.


Passport Number will be the key reference which you will qoute in all the applications. Not sure if you can file for visa or exemption without it


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

goingtoau said:


> Congrats buddy!
> For the travel exemption, what proofs did you submit?


Thanks mate!
Provide the proof for relationship and compelling reasons for travel. I also added the proof for her job back in my home country


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

rvarmae said:


> Thanks mate!
> Provide the proof for relationship and compelling reasons for travel. I also added the proof for her job back in my home country


Did you show your birth cert for proof of relationship? Did you fill the travel exemption form with the visa application?


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

goingtoau said:


> Did you show your birth cert for proof of relationship? Did you fill the travel exemption form with the visa application?


Yes, I submitted the exemption together. I dint show birth certificate for relationship


----------



## darkknight5500 (Oct 22, 2020)

Congratulations @rvarmae! Did you apply for sponsored stream or the normal one (within 600)? I want to bring my parents-in-law from India but unfortunately I can't sponsor in-laws. I was just wondering whether they would consider the application if it is without the sponsorship. I could still apply for travel exemption as they would consider parent-in-laws as parents. Any help is much appreciated.

Tagging @NB; your posts were helpful elsewhere. Any insights on this one?


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

darkknight5500 said:


> Congratulations @rvarmae! Did you apply for sponsored stream or the normal one (within 600)? I want to bring my parents-in-law from India but unfortunately I can't sponsor in-laws. I was just wondering whether they would consider the application if it is without the sponsorship. I could still apply for travel exemption as they would consider parent-in-laws as parents. Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Tagging @NB; your posts were helpful elsewhere. Any insights on this one?


 I applied for a SC600 Visitor visa.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

rvarmae said:


> Hi All,
> 
> happy to share that , we got visitor visa for my partner on 30th Dec 2021
> 
> ...


Congrats on this!
Are you on PR visa?
My partner is on 485 visa and we're thinking if it would be possible for me to come visit.
We're not sure what documents are needed as I've had a tourist visa before but there may be extra requirements now.


----------



## rvarmae (Oct 28, 2020)

gggGman said:


> Congrats on this!
> Are you on PR visa?
> My partner is on 485 visa and we're thinking if it would be possible for me to come visit.
> We're not sure what documents are needed as I've had a tourist visa before but there may be extra requirements now.


Yes, I am on my PR. Not sure of the 485 Visa

@NB can help here


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

rvarmae said:


> Yes, I am on my PR. Not sure of the 485 Visa
> 
> @NB can help here


Thanks for the info!
I'm filling up my application now there are news about the borders opening up, did your partner attach his or her vaccination status on the Tourist visa application?
I'm on that step but I could not seem to find any criteria that would fit it.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I'm filling up my application now there are news about the borders opening up, did your partner attach his or her vaccination status on the Tourist visa application?
> I'm on that step but I could not seem to find any criteria that would fit it.


I don't think the Visa application form asks for it, as Vaccination is an Entry Requirement and not a requirement to grant a visa. That's because one could be unvaccinated / single dose vaccinated during Visa application and maybe fully vaccinated when ready to travel.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for the info!
> I'm filling up my application now there are news about the borders opening up, did your partner attach his or her vaccination status on the Tourist visa application?
> I'm on that step but I could not seem to find any criteria that would fit it.


There is no harm in uploading the vaccination certificate in the security section under others
Cheers


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

NB said:


> There is no harm in uploading the vaccination certificate in the security section under others
> Cheers


Thanks for this NB, I've attached my vaccination certificate on the others section.
Has anyone applied recently?
I'm not sure on how long would the processing be, also I paid no fee oddly enough but I added on my application that my visa was affected since it was going to expire on May 2020 and it fit the criteria.

Just saw this on the Australia Immigration site

*Visitors*
You may be eligible for a VAC waiver (no fee) when you apply for a new Visitor (subclass 600) visa (except in the Frequent Traveller stream) if:

you are outside Australia and
you hold, or have previously held, a Visitor (subclass 600) visa that:
we granted outside Australia before 21 March 2020
expired, or will expire, between 20 March 2020 and 30 June 2022
was a multiple entry visa, or a single entry visa that was not used for travel to Australia

Is the clause "was not used for travel to Australia" only for single entry type visas?
It seems my expired multiple-entry tourist visa still fits the criteria, even though I have traveled to Australia.
I put my expired tourist visa grant number on my current application and I did not pay any fee.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gggGman said:


> Thanks for this NB, I've attached my vaccination certificate on the others section.
> Has anyone applied recently?
> I'm not sure on how long would the processing be, also I paid no fee oddly enough but I added on my application that my visa was affected since it was going to expire on May 2020 and it fit the criteria.
> 
> ...


The way I read it, you are eligible for waiver only if you did not use the visa at all
It covers both multiple as well as single entry visa
I guess You will be asked to pay the visa fees once the CO looks at your case 
Cheers


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

NB said:


> The way I read it, you are eligible for waiver only if you did not use the visa at all
> It covers both multiple as well as single entry visa
> I guess You will be asked to pay the visa fees once the CO looks at your case
> Cheers


Yeah, I'll send an email to them for clarity on this one, it's a bit confusing so we could other people here in the forum.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
For those who had their friends/relatives/loved ones visitor visas granted, how long did it take? Was it two weeks? Really keen on seeing my partner again after 2 years. He applied last week.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ashleyashley said:


> Hi everyone,
> For those who had their friends/relatives/loved ones visitor visas granted, how long did it take? Was it two weeks? Really keen on seeing my partner again after 2 years. He applied last week.


It’s absolutely arbitary
Some are granted in days, some in months
You just can’t be sure 
Cheers


----------



## goingtoau (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

I am about to finalise the visitor visa application for my parents. I have recently moved to a new property. In my payslip, it is still reflecting the old address because I forgot to update that.
I will attach the first page of the signed contract for the new property as address proof.
In my bank statement and nbn invoice, I have the latest address. is it sufficient for address proof?

Do I also need to provide form 956A for both my parents as I will be submitting the application on their behalf?
Do we need passport size photos as well for them?

Thanks


----------



## bra1n5ap (Apr 29, 2019)

ashleyashley said:


> Hi everyone.
> For those who had their friends, relatives, or loved ones' visitor visas granted, how long did it take? Was it two weeks? I'm really keen on seeing my partner again after 2 years. He applied last week.


Hi, I have a PR and I applied for a 600 (sponsored family) visa for my mother on January 30th, we are both staying offshore. I received the grant on February 14th. Basically, it takes around 2 weeks to process.


----------



## ashleyashley (Jan 7, 2021)

bra1n5ap said:


> Hi, I have a PR and I applied for a 600 (sponsored family) visa for my mother on January 30th, we are both staying offshore. I received the grant on February 14th. Basically, it takes around 2 weeks to process.


Thanks @bra1n5ap. My partner applied for the Tourist one, hopefully processing time would be the same for both streams.


----------



## gggGman (May 10, 2021)

Has anyone entered Australia after the 21st?
Really curious about what you guys prepared beforehand.


----------

